# Hipstamatic iPhone photos - Keep styling when adding to LR mobile?



## Andy Ingham (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

When using LR mobile on (iPhone 6s) and adding photos from the Camera Roll, I can see photos taken with Hipstamatic and showing the Hipstamatic styling. However, when you add them into LR Mobile, they loose the Hipstamatic styling. Is there any way of keeping that styling?

Whilst I'm using Hipstamatic here, presumably same question would apply to Instagram, etc.

Andy


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.   Is Apple/Hipstamatic keeping the Hipstamatic changes in an AAE side car file and only applying these to the original?   If that is the case, can you create a derivative image file in the iDevice and save that back to the camera roll to be imported into LR Mobile?


----------



## Andy Ingham (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Cletus,

Many thanks for your reply on this. Yes, I think you're right about a sidecar file being used. I found this post - Hipstamatic 300 and the .aae ‘bug’ - which indicates that .aae sidecar file being used. I'm going to try and save as a copy from Hipstamatic and see if this bakes the styling in so that I can then import images.

Andy


----------

